# buying in Australia



## CarolfaeScotland (Jul 23, 2009)

Hi

I new here.

We have looking to start a new business we were going to start one here in Scotland. But, feel it not for us.

We are now looking at buying in Australia in a year or once our savings a little more.

Can anyone tell me how we would need to do to allow us to stay in Australia and run a business, What sire are helpful and is there anyone that startedto buy.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

You would have to look at getting a visa to immigrate - Department of Immigration & Citizenship


----------



## adelaide (Oct 31, 2009)

I understand that if you invest in Australia before you come or use this as a reason to immigrate then this improves your chance. Opportunity for real estate: AU$1,000,000 for agricultural & lifestyle land, (management is available). As this can be run as a business & an investment then this is considered advantageous. Or another way is a new 4 bedroom house for $575,000. These are opportunities are available in the state of South Australia. I am a private person may be able to assist,however suggest that you do a search for - "Foreign Investment Board Australia", where this should be outlined with govt advice.


----------



## Wanderer (Jun 16, 2007)

It is nowhere as simple as just buying a rural property adelaide, the FIRB - FIRB: Foreign Investment Review Board - Home certainly having regulations to be complied with.

DIAC however have the control on letting people immigrate and there are many different visa classes.
Buying rural property as a business will still have Business Visa requirements to be met.
Regulations for those along with all visa categories can be viewed at Department of Immigration & Citizenship


----------



## mr.brightside (Oct 22, 2009)

@TS, if you're going to invest in Australia I suggest real estate. Having a land in Australia is a very good investment and especially if your a business minded person. You can either buy and sell lands or build an apartment and houses for sale.


----------



## elkitten (Jul 6, 2009)

I think i remember seeing a warning somewhere.... on immi....on a migration pamphlet i was reading at DIAC once...not sure but it sticks out in my mind...

It was warning people not to purchase property on australian soil and expect that to get you a visa.... something about it being a consideration, but a somewhat minor one...

Understanably--it would mean that super rich people could migrate to australia no problem as they could afford property leaving the rest who can't in the dust.

Im with wanderer--make sure you know the ins and outs of your visa before you buy.

good luck


----------



## ashleywatson (Aug 20, 2010)

I am not saying all private adds are no good, some may work out, but you should be careful about the business history. To start business in Australia you must have follow the immigration rule to stay there and to run the business over there.If you want to buy business in Scotland you can concern to business adviser there.


----------



## jparker2011 (Feb 2, 2011)

CarolfaeScotland said:


> Hi
> 
> I new here.
> 
> ...


First it is better to have a market research for the Australian market and see if your business fits there. Otherwise, you will spent more time and money without any results.


----------

